# Öffentlicher Server für SVN



## Scary-H (7. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich arbeite nebenher an einem kleinen Javaprojekt und halte meine Versionen in Subversion.  Da ich oft an verschiedenen Orten und an verschiedenen Rechner arbeite, habe mir gedacht, mein Respository auf einen öffentlichen Server zu legen. Gibt es da ein Plätzchen, dass man anmieten kann; für wenig Geld oder gar 'free'?
Ich wäre dankbar für Anregungen.


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?q=svn+hosting


----------



## kama (8. Mrz 2008)

Hallo


schau mal hier vorbei:

http://www.skmwiki.de/wiki/Subversion#Subversion_Server_.28Frei.2FMiete_etc..29

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

